# personal protection dog titles



## exotica

my book has only PSp listed as a personal protection dog title which means police protection dog


anyone know of other personal protection dog titles?


----------



## JKlatsky

As far as I know there are no organizations/competitions specifically for Personal Protection Dogs...and consequently no titles. Sort of like a service dog...I don't think there is any universal way to label or certify a PPD. It just is. And the services it performs are usually tailored to the need of the individual that owns the dog.

There are protection titles avaliable in different working sport venues such as SchH, PSA, SDA, and the Ring Sports.


----------



## gagsd

There are plenty of organizations that certify PPD "titles"....... you can buy the certificate paper at Office Depot.

To be more helpful, SDA does offer titles and I think many ppd types choose that over Schutzhund. There are also the ring sports.


----------



## exotica

any reason why they choose it over shutzhund? 


i have seen p1 p2 p3 

also seen PD1 and PD2


----------



## Chris Wild

P1-3 are SDA protection titles and PD1-2 are SDA police dog titles. Both sets of titles involve obedience and protection.

As others have said, there is no certification or title for a personal protection dog. There are many organizations, like SDA, that offer protection titles. A protection titled dog and a personal protection dog are two different things. Certainly there are dogs with the temperament and training for both, there are also dogs who do not have the temperament, much less the training, for both.


----------



## DFrost

One of these may have what you are looking for:

Home - The American Personal Protection Dog Association

Home


----------



## Ace952

PSA is a sport but certainly worth trying.


----------

